# WTH is that in the N ML?



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

It's been going on for awhile. I noticed it close to 2 years ago, when I was poling through Botheration Creek. I see a big back-ho type thing, out in the middle of the backcountry. I've been told exactly what was going on multiple times, it just doesn't register or stick in my memory. I'm sure it isn't something positive for the area. I'm almost positive it doesn't have anything to do with Brazilian peppers. Years ago, a contracted group were loading up on multiple airboats, everyday for months, and going out and spraying for the peppers out of CNS. It was just before the first, really bad algae bloom hit..... hmmmm. I'm fishing with a buddy tomorrow, that will almost definitely know what the construction is all about. If someone hasn't chimed in, I'll report back tomorrow.


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't know the exact details but I believe it is a restoration project of the mosquito ditches. they have been filing a lot of the ditches in to restore a more natural flow of water. I could be wrong tho!                                


Just found this.
http://www.dep.state.fl.us/coastal/sites/mosquito/management/resource/marsh.htm


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

That's exactly what's going on. Now I am curious how a ditch controlled Mosquitos. Can't seem to find that answer. Seems like by adding all this ditches to what was dry land. Actually increases skeeter habitat. I must be missing something here. [smiley=1-mmm.gif]

http://soundwaves.usgs.gov/2004/01/research.html

http://www.sjrwmd.com/coastalrestoration/


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Found my answer

In the 1950s and 1960s, large excavators called draglines were used to create an extensive network of deep, wide ditches and spoil piles cut through historical coastal wetland habitat, altering the hydrology of the remaining wetland and providing access for mosquito-eating fish. The ditches were cut to interrupt the life cycle of saltmarsh mosquitoes, which lay their eggs on moist soils so that the eggs hatch when the marsh is flooded by tides or rain.


This article also stated that the ML was the most extensively ditched area in all of FL. So the good news is more natural marsh land. The bad news is expect more skeeters


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

So do these ditches hold any fish? I've never fished them, wondering what might be in there (besides mosquitos!)

I know a lot of them have the floating barriers around them around Orange Island


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Yes they do. One of the articles I read was talking about this delima. And it was saying that some are sugh good fish habitat. That they electing to leave many undisturbed.


----------

